# please help ass urgent



## rescuedogs (Oct 6, 2013)

Animal tracks Rescue Centre is a new in Bulgaria - a shelter for 300 dogs. People who work at the shelter are all animal lovers dedicated to the cause of stray dogs.

Running a shelter is not an easy task for us. We depend solely on donations and work hard every day to provide for many animals in need. Help is deeply appreciated.

The shelter operates as a small rescue center - helping injured and abused animals. We also have a Spay / neuter clinic where hundreds of castrated animals each month.
We have great need of money for food and ask you to help us.Thank you



BG11RZBB91554013131210 big:RZBBBGSF
Raiffeisen bank


----------

